# Webster Engine Build Questions



## coyotebgone (Nov 23, 2021)

If anyone knows anything about this build, could you please help me out.  

1:  How are compressions rings made? What metal alloy?  (ring details are not on the plans)


----------



## scottyp (Nov 23, 2021)

A lot of people use one viton O-ring instead, that is what I did (I don't have the number handy), you may need to adjust your groove size slightly.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes, by all means don't be afraid to use a Viton ring on the piston. Use a nominal 1/16" cross section ring with an o.d. that corresponds to your piston diameter. Make the piston groove .094" wide (standard cut-off tool width ) x about 0.056" deep. you only need one ring on the piston.---Brian


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## a41capt (Nov 24, 2021)

I made the rings for my Webster out of the same cast iron as the cylinder and the same finished diameter as my piston. The secret, I’ve found, is to part them off using a toolpost mounted dremel with abrasive cutoff wheel and polish the cut edges on wet or dry paper laid out on a sheet of heavy glass.  When you “set” the rings, heat the entire ring at the same time with a largish burner (I use a weed burner fired with propane) so it will spring evenly, and be sure to make at least one extra set while you’re at it, ‘cuz you will undoubtedly either break one or find an “egg shaped” one after setting.

BTW, on the final page of the plans set is this tidbit regarding the rings:

PISTON RINGS - 3/32" X .875"
(2) REQD.
SOURCE: OTTO GAS ENGINE WORKS
(410)-398-7340
2167 Blue Ball Rd
Elkton MD 21921-3330

John W


----------



## a41capt (Nov 24, 2021)

This video explains the process very well and while some purists might scoff at the simplicity, it has worked for me very well!



John W


----------



## CFLBob (Nov 24, 2021)

If you're comfortable making the rings, and it sounds like you are, by all means go for it.  

I'm very inexperienced at things like that or even hardening steels, so I bought the rings figuring I'll do that on another engine in the future.  The address that @a41capt posted from the prints is good, but it might be easier to contact Dave via these links:

[email protected]
OTTO GAS ENGINE WORKS
OTTO GAS ENGINE WORKS

18 months ago, the rings were $25 for 4 and (of course) he needs to know what size.      

He had been talking about retiring so I don't know if he's still able to supply them, though.


Hope that helps,
Bob


----------



## a41capt (Nov 25, 2021)

CFLBob said:


> If you're comfortable making the rings, and it sounds like you are, by all means go for it.
> 
> I'm very inexperienced at things like that or even hardening steels, so I bought the rings figuring I'll do that on another engine in the future.  The address that @a41capt posted from the prints is good, but it might be easier to contact Dave via these links:
> 
> ...


Bob,
It did take me a couple try’s to get usable rings, that’s why I made a boatload of blanks while I hade the material in the lathe.
First batch I over filed the gap after breaking them. Second batch I heated unevenly and got egg shaped rings, but as they say, “third time’s the charm!”
Don’t be afraid to give it a shot next time around.

John


----------



## djswain1 (Nov 26, 2021)

I bought some rings from Otto Gas Engine Works for the Jerry Howell "Powerhouse" engine I'm building. I figured I would hopefully get the engine running with the Otto rings and then try making my own.


----------

